# Matlab arma



## Peterguelph (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm using matlab to do some stats work, and I'm trying to figure out how to pull the parameter estimates out of the model provided when I run an arma (1,1) model

Any ideas? Appreciate any help I can get.

cheers

Peter


----------

